# Three baby budgies



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

It's been a wild (expensive and time consuming!) ride, but I am so proud of my three babies, I wanted to show them off.

The first shot is of the three naked amigos at 2 weeks old, and the last two shots are what they looked like a couple of nights ago. I believe there are two blue spangles (like their mom) and one albino. They will be 4 weeks old this weekend.

I'm intending to keep all three, but they have no names yet because I can't yet tell their genders (which I understand might need a vet to tell the albino one).

They're SO adorable. I can hardly wait to start working with them to tame them, but I'm kind of holding back until their parents have them weaned.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable! Congratulations on the babies, they're precious! 

Actually, you don't need a vet to tell the gender of the albino, since you know the parents. If neither of her parents were albino, then she is a girl and her father was split for the ino gene  Since Ino is a sex-linked gene, it's relatively easy to tell the gender of ino chicks, given that the parentage is known.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, awesome!!

Thanks StarlingWings!!

Now we can name her at least!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lovely!! Congratulations :congrats:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So cute, I love the picture of the 3 pinkies, amazing how in just a few weeks they blossom into such beauties.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Ah, they are all so adorable. I love the spangle one.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks!!!

I thought the two blue ones (who I refer to as "the boys") were identical, but I finally got a good picture of the two together.

I think one is a white-faced and one is yellow-faced. 

Does that look right? I hope so, because they are otherwise impossible to tell apart!

Any thoughts on whether the "boys" are boys or girls?


Thanks!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I can't see the picture well enough since it is a thumbnail attachment (even enlarging it) to be able to tell for sure.

For that reason, it's always best to post full sized pictures. 
To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

From the little I can see - I believe the one on the left is male and the one on the right may be female. Having a closeup picture of their ceres taken in natural light would be helpful.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 27, 2015)

Doh!!

Sorry about that!!!

Here is the picture again:



Thanks FaeryBee!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No worries! :001_tongue:

The baby on the left is a male and the one on the right is a female!*


----------

